# Par meter recommendations



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2013)

Hello 
Id like your opinions and recommendations on a decent par meter pllllllease


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jan 2013)

I use the Apogee Quantum Par meter. very good, and easy to use. 
Apogee Instruments Quantum Sensors and PAR Meters - Measuring PPF, PAR and PPFD


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Jan 2013)

lol good couple of hundred quid


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jan 2013)

Was price an issue?


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2013)

Price is a factor. I'm just working out if I could buy one and loan it out to
Members. Not sure if its a good idea.

The idea is that I rent it out for so much a week, you pay postage back and forth and also a deposit. 

Is only allow this to happen to members that have been joined for a certain time or post count. 

Obviously would have to discuss this with mods.


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jan 2013)

.. and then they break it and you with a broken device..  

I got one, and rather have it on the draw than lending it away.. 

I do not really think that it is worth the effort..


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2013)

I guess so. There would be a decent deposit left that you wouldn't get back if the machine was broken. Just an idea I guess


----------



## callmephathead (27 Jan 2013)

How about a seneye reef?


----------



## Palm Tree (28 Jan 2013)

A good idea would be to get some par readings from various lights on various common sized tanks. Like the fluval 11w CFL compared to the tmc 400 ect ...
Just an idea if you do get one


----------



## ghostsword (28 Jan 2013)

callmephathead said:


> How about a seneye reef?




I was told that the par meter on these is quite good.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------

